# Now DirectTV Talking about Netflix Like Service



## rmedeiros (Mar 23, 2011)

In a new CNet article that also quotes other blogs etc, due to a survey sent out to current customers it appears that DirectTV is looking into starting a Netflix type of service with a monthly flat rate that would allow streaming to television, computer or tablet.

"The company said its service would deliver "thousands of movies and television shows" streaming over the Web to "your television, computer, or tablet." The content would encompass series episodes through last season, as well as older films."

Guess they want to be sure that Dish Network doesn't leave them in the dust since they already have a similar service in addition to their completed acquisition of Blockbuster, which also has this type of service.

Read more: http://news.cnet.com/8301-13506_3-20057799-17.html#ixzz1Kq6y8mAI


----------



## alm1367066126 (Apr 8, 2011)

I envy the people that can take advantage of all the new streaming services that seem to be popping up. Unfortunately I will not be considering any of them due to AT&T capping my broadband allowance beginning next month.


----------



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

alm said:


> I envy the people that can take advantage of all the new streaming services that seem to be popping up. Unfortunately I will not be considering any of them due to AT&T capping my broadband allowance beginning next month.


Are they switching to different levels of service?... or are they simply just capping your data and making you pay extra if you go over?


----------



## alm1367066126 (Apr 8, 2011)

Chris Blount said:


> Are they switching to different levels of service?... or are they simply just capping your data and making you pay extra if you go over?


I have u-verse broadband. Beginning in May I will have a usage allowance of 250GB per month. If I should go over, on the third time, I will be charged an additional $10 for each 50 GB of data over the allowance. The 250GB sounds like a lot but when I consider all the downloads I do for work related things, i.e, service packs, patches etc, and vpn access to my clients (I'm one of those 24/7 on-call types) there will not be a whole lot of the 250 left for "fun" stuff.


----------



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

alm said:


> I have u-verse broadband. Beginning in May I will have a usage allowance of 250GB per month. If I should go over, on the third time, I will be charged an additional $10 for each 50 GB of data over the allowance. The 250GB sounds like a lot but when I consider all the downloads I do for work related things, i.e, service packs, patches etc, and vpn access to my clients (I'm one of those 24/7 on-call types) there will not be a whole lot of the 250 left for "fun" stuff.


Yeah, I can see that. Of course if you are working from home you can always take a tax deduction on the extra charges. -_-


----------



## rog47776 (May 23, 2010)

Considering DirecTV and Dish are really the only "traditional" type content providers that do not have a strong competing ISP side, I would think they would have been more innovative in delivering streaming content.

As a long time DirecTV customer, I wish they would have created a single box with multiple (at least 4) tuners that would support several different manufactures streaming STBs like, XBOX, ROKU, WII, etc... They could still even have their own streaming STB for customers that did not have or want to buy someone else's.

Regarding the ATT caps, this is the reason for my post in another topic: http://www.iptvconnection.com/index.php?/topic/547-imho-we-need-separation/


----------

